# A Rant!  Some funny things and random observations about photographers.



## jwbryson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I live in Maryland and work in Washington, DC, arguably the most overphotographed city in the universe.  I eat lunch in a park near the White House just about every day and I like to watch the tourists when they are in bloom.

Here are some of my observations which aren't meant to be mean or nasty.  They are just observations.  So, here goes.

1.  Asians shoot Canon (exclusively).  Expensive Canons.  If you see an Asian holding a Nikon, he's just holding it for his [White, Black, Green, Orange] friend.  :mrgreen:

2.  People will photograph A-N-Y thing.  There are SO frickin' many memorials, lankmarks, statues of flippin' everything, and crap to see in DC, and people want a photo of it, ALL of it by God!  Hey!  Let's take a photograph of that 1,000th statue!  (Honey, what's that a statue of again?  I don't remember...)  

3.  Some people carry around with them WAY too much camera and camera gear.  I mean seriously. The other day I walked past this man and his kid who _*EACH *_had a full frame camera, GRIPPED with at least a 70-200mm attached to it, maybe bigger.  Both of them. Pops also had a tripod attached to his backpack!  The kid could not have been older than 12, maybe really?  WTF does a 12 year old kid need with that much camera?  It was as big as him...  

4.  NOT every building must be photographed, but guess what?!  They are!  Today at lunch I ran into this chick who was taking her time framing up the shot, big a$$ lens (BIG lens), and she GOT the SHOT!  Guess what she photographed that was so interesting?  An ATM machine!!  Really?  :hail:

I'm sure I could go on and on but I'm growing weary.  Thanks for listening. Rant over.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2012)

If you had met my sister, you'd have found her photographing about each and every number plate she could get hold of, as soon as it carries a picture slightly different than the normal number plates! And phone booths or whichever kind of public phone there still is. And letter boxes. She collects photos of such things from around the world! So maybe that one person you mention under your 4. collects photos of ATM machines worldwide? 
And hey, I once was one of those tourists in Washington DC photographing just about everything... I'll have to go through my Washington-photos again to see what all I photographed. I've long forgotten... but I also walked around with the tripod and had to be told NOT to set it up in front of the Capitol - he was VERY friendly in telling me so and even explained the reason why I was not supposed to set it up. It was ok.


----------



## KenC (Sep 10, 2012)

Same here in Philly in the historic area.  There should be a counter visible for photos of tourists standing in front of Independence Hall, usually terribly back-lit or with a dozen other people in the way.  I never take tourist pictures myself.  I figure if I want a picture of something I'll buy a postcard or a book and get one taken in perfect light, and probably by someone who may have had access to a vantage point I can't get to.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2012)

Lighten up! Those D.C.-area ATM machines are *LEGENDARY!! *I myself have been planning a trip to Washington, D.C. to photograph the ATM machines this coming springtime! I'm trying to decide if it'll be worth it to go with my "old" 60mm AF-D macro lens, or if I really need to spring for a NEW macro lens...such a touch choice!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Lighten up! Those D.C.-area ATM machines are *LEGENDARY!! *I myself have been planning a trip to Washington, D.C. to photograph the ATM machines this coming springtime! I'm trying to decide if it'll be worth it to go with my "old" 60mm AF-D macro lens, or if I really need to spring for a NEW macro lens...such a touch choice!



Did I mention that this particular ATM is at a closed branch of PNC Bank?  Go figure...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Lighten up! Those D.C.-area ATM machines are *LEGENDARY!! *I myself have been planning a trip to Washington, D.C. to photograph the ATM machines this coming springtime! I'm trying to decide if it'll be worth it to go with my "old" 60mm AF-D macro lens, or if I really need to spring for a NEW macro lens...such a touch choice!



Why a macro? Are ATMs there_ that_ small?


----------



## otherprof (Sep 10, 2012)

When I was in D.C. I took pictures of the tourist maps they have all over the city. I wanted to have evidence that something mysterious was going on. Everytime I looked at one of the maps, it had an arrow on it pointing to the very spot I was standing on, and the sentence, "You are here." How did they know?  I tried to get a conspiracy theory going about Big Brother, but nobody took me seriously.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 10, 2012)

otherprof said:


> When I was in D.C. I took pictures of the tourist maps they have all over the city. I wanted to have evidence that something mysterious was going on. Everytime I looked at one of the maps, it had an arrow on it pointing to the very spot I was standing on, and the sentence, "You are here." How did they know? I tried to get a conspiracy theory going about Big Brother, but nobody took me seriously.




hahaha i like the sarcasm.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

otherprof said:


> When I was in D.C. I took pictures of the tourist maps they have all over the city. I wanted to have evidence that something mysterious was going on. Everytime I looked at one of the maps, it had an arrow on it pointing to the very spot I was standing on, and the sentence, "You are here." How did they know?  I tried to get a conspiracy theory going about Big Brother, but nobody took me seriously.




At my office, it says "Legend, you are here."  I'm happy that I'm not the only person who thinks that I am legendary!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

If I were you, I'd shoot photos of the tourists shooting photos...seems more interesting that what they are shooting.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Lighten up! Those D.C.-area ATM machines are *LEGENDARY!! *I myself have been planning a trip to Washington, D.C. to photograph the ATM machines this coming springtime! I'm trying to decide if it'll be worth it to go with my "old" 60mm AF-D macro lens, or if I really need to spring for a NEW macro lens...such a touch choice!



60mm macro is too short for ATM photography - you've got get yourself a serious long macro lens otherwise the shot will just look like a -- well -- snapshot. I'd suggest a nice sharp Sigma 150mm macro for that kind of work!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Lighten up! Those D.C.-area ATM machines are *LEGENDARY!! *I myself have been planning a trip to Washington, D.C. to photograph the ATM machines this coming springtime! I'm trying to decide if it'll be worth it to go with my "old" 60mm AF-D macro lens, or if I really need to spring for a NEW macro lens...such a touch choice!
> ...




Do I smell a "theme" coming on?  Take a photo of something boring but in a way that makes that boring thing extraordinarily interesting?  Anybody?  Buehler?  Buehler?


----------

